# Exclusive Psalmody and non-instrumental worship.



## Grillsy (Oct 16, 2009)

For those out there who are exclusive Psalmody proponents I have a question.
I ask this because I have been studying the subject lately and I cannot find a clear answer.

Are all those who hold to Psalms-only approach acapella as well? Or can you use Psalms with instruments?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 16, 2009)

The Continental Reformed Churches that are psalms only use instrumentation. HNRC, FRC, PRC, NRC, etc. 

I do not know if there are any Presbyterian churches that sing psalms with instrumentation (I imagine there could be; I just have not heard of that). 

Happy studies!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm leaving this in Worship forum but there will be no discussion on other than the question in the Opening Post or I'll move the thread to EP subforum, which is moderated.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 16, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm leaving this in Worship forum but there will be no discussion on other than the question in the Opening Post or I'll move the thread to EP subforum, which is moderated.



Thank you.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 16, 2009)

Terry Johnson, PCA pastor ministering out-of-bounds as pastor of the Independent Presbyterian Church, Savannah, GA, is at least a strong proponent of singing the psalms. Now that I think of it, I can't say for sure whether he is EP though. Anyway, the CD that his church produced of the Trinity Psalter did employ an organ [aka, "that engine of idolatry" ]. So I would _assume_ that his position does not include acapella singing.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> For those out there who are exclusive Psalmody proponents I have a question.
> I ask this because I have been studying the subject lately and I cannot find a clear answer.
> 
> Are all those who hold to Psalms-only approach acapella as well? Or can you use Psalms with instruments?



My denomination (Free Church of Scotland [Con't]) is Exclusive Psalmist, we don't use instrumental accompaniment. But others, like my friend Ria's Dutch Reformed church for example, sing the Psalms along with instrumental accompaniment.


----------

